# Looking for Refinishing in Georgia



## prlahr72 (Oct 21, 2009)

Trying to keep from having to ship overnight out of state just to have a handgun refinished. Anyone know of any refinishers in Georgia?


----------



## Hammack (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know of anyone in GA that I can recommend, but Bob Cogan of APW in Headland, AL does the best refinishing work that I have seen.  I use them for all of my finish work on rifles that I build.  There turn around time is quick, and they are good people to deal with.  Check them out.  www.apwcogan.com


----------



## Patchpusher (Oct 21, 2009)

prlahr72 said:


> Trying to keep from having to ship overnight out of state just to have a handgun refinished. Anyone know of any refinishers in Georgia?



Handgun manufacturer would be helpful and what type of finish.


----------



## jhead7416 (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's one in Columbus

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=433079


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Paradox Tactical Coatings in Mineral Bluff (706) 633-8609 and he is in Dawsonville pretty often if you wanted to avoid shipping.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 7, 2009)

Alpha Precision in Comer GA.


----------



## croc160 (Nov 10, 2009)

Old Iron Firearm Restoration===770-228-1663  Griffin, Ga
for hot blueing and rust blueing.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 11, 2009)

ironhead7544 said:


> Alpha Precision in Comer GA.




Top of the line.


----------



## eden892 (Nov 14, 2009)

Benny Casey in Cedartown,Ga.he's been in business over 40 years.
Great at blueing,hand checkering and stock refinishing.
770-748-5512


----------



## ty1854 (Nov 20, 2009)

I would be happy to help you.

www.IonCoatings.com


----------



## thomasr (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's another in Warner Robins.  He does amazing work.

http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/index.html


----------

